# 3mi bridge



## floridaface (Nov 16, 2009)

im going for sheeps and reds tue to wed morning at the buttcrack of dawn.. anyone think they will be out or should i go to sikes for sheeps and reds. keep in mind all the people that might be on the new bridge... i hate crowded areas and people crossin my lines.. but if the fish is abundant then i wont mind... to a certain point. should i go into the deeper part or stay shallow and work my way down?


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I say 3mb for reds, sikes for sheepies.

Are you fishing from a boat or from the bridge?


----------

